# 501 PIP feature possible ?



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dmitriy, that is a good idea on the 501 by making it have a PIP without needing a second tuner by watching a recorded show while watching a live show at the same time, I will add it to my webpage. I wonder if this idea is possible or if it is something they need to do with hardware into the receiver. Perhaps they can add a module for extended features to the serial port just like they said that cd burners or other things could possibly be added.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Is there a feature like that on the 721?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

On the 721 they do have a PIP feature but that is because it has two tuners and it can play 2 live shows, a live show and a recorded show, record two shows at once while you watch them both at the same time, and so forth, but I would not think that a person would have to have two tuners to view a previously recorded show and a live show because watching the previoiusly recorded show would not require an additional tuner.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I know about 721's PIP. I was talking about different thing. Can you watch recorded show and have PIP of another live show?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I've done this by using the PIP feature on my tv while watchiing
a previously recorded program on VHS.
I've not yet tried this with my DVD player but it would probably
also work just as well.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is there a product that you can get that you can make your tv that dont have the PIP feature into having that feature? If Dish could then why couldnt another company do it? Could Dish make a receiver that will allow for PIP with two inputs into the receiver where you could watch off air channels while you watch satellite tv? I doubt they would do this since they are adding all the local channels.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

My TV has PIP and I use it in conjunction with the 501 and my 6000. It's cool to be able to monitor a show that's on commercial break and be able to go back to it after the commercial. I suppose Hollywood will start outlawing PIP now as a way to avoid commercials.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

So PIP dont have to be done just with the tv tuner but has more than one input to the television? Can you have two devices running off the same channel on the PIP then? How does that work? I suppose you could use the A/V Aux input as the PIP and then on the main screen channel 3 as the other to solve the issue.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Jacob;
If I understand your question, the answer is yes, your
tv must have two tuners and at least one additional input.
My VCR is connected to "Video 1" on my Panasonic TV.
My DVD player is connected to "Video 2." All I have to
do to achieve PIP is switch the PIP tuner between inputs.
I suppose I could connect an "off air" antenna to the VCR,
to watch two live programs at the same time but I have not
tried that.


----------

